# Pet squirrel?



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Boehr, is it legal to purchase a squirrel as a pet in Michigan? I know they're illegal in some states and in others you can actually buy them from a dealer.

(Don't worry, I'm not about to go trying to rob a squirrel nest.)

If so I might consider trying to find someone who breeds them. If not I'll know why.

If it's not legal to have them as pets, is it possible to help the DNR rehabilitate the inevitable number of injuried and abandoned babies that must get turned into the Humane Society? I've always wanted a pet squirrel, even if I can only have one for a few weeks before it gets released back into the wild. I want to do it legally though.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Back in the late 60s early 70s I had all types of squirrels Fox, Gray and even a Flying Squirrel.
The local CO allowed us to raise them with the understanding they would be returned to the wild.
The Fox Squirrel ( Zippy) was a great pet, he would eat at the table at times.
I haven't a clue to the laws but wanted to share the fact that they can make a good pet. They will chew things up tho.


----------



## Fuzzz (May 7, 2002)

one of my bosses (a couple years ago) had a black bear. they used to go to the exotic animal auctions all the time. i told her to keep an eye out for squirrels and those little black and white monkeys, for me (don't know what i would've done if she had actually picked one up for me).
kinda off the subject, but it'd be crazy if you could own a black bear but not a squirrel. d&r sports center in k'zoo had an open house years ago, where one of the guys that brought the live deer also brought his pet fox squirrel (i believe he was from out of state). it was a pretty cool little critter.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If you get one from a game breeder you can. You would have to get a permit from Wildlife Division. You can not take one from the wild. I think you would be further ahead to feed them and let them get use to you. No mess to clean up although you would still want to be careful of diseases. As far a rehabiltation permit, unless you can show training and experience along with the need in the area you are in to rehab squirrels, you likely would not get a rehab permit.


----------

